
Astrophysicists settle cosmic debate on magnetism of planets and stars - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-02-astrophysicists-cosmic-debate-magnetism-planets.html
======
eecc
Very interesting... I once read a divulgative book by Eric Lerner [1] on
alternative cosmologies based on EM - plasma currents and galactic sized
dynamos - initially proposed by Hannes Alfvén [2]. It was very convincing but
ignored by the mainstream. This article makes a lot of sense in this context.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Lerner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Lerner)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_cosmology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_cosmology)

